# Oh Yeahh!!!



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Today I went to flatrock to fish the huron. I wasn't expecting to catch a steelhead because I only heard of one steelhead caught. But, I fished and enjoyed catching suckers and eyes. But than hooked into this silver beauty, man I brought that fish in quick, it took me less than a minute to land it. By the way thanks again to the guy that netted the fish.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats. They still getting a bunch of walleye in the Huron?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks more like a salmon ten a steelhead. Pretty fish


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Maverick1 said:


> That looks more like a salmon ten a steelhead. Pretty fish


Absolutely ! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

mfs686 said:


> Congrats. They still getting a bunch of walleye in the Huron?


Thanks!! Yea I saw about 5 eyes caught that day I only caught one or two. Alot of shad tho and some suckers.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Maverick1 said:


> That looks more like a salmon ten a steelhead. Pretty fish


sure does!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

flyfisher4life1 said:


> ...man I brought that fish in quick, it took me less than a minute to land it. By the way thanks again to the guy that netted the fish.


Is that water temp there high? That will kill any steel caught if it is.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

That is definitely a salmon.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks 100% steelhead to me. Looks like one of the Pennsylvania strain fish though. Not your typical Manistee fish.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Looks 100% steelhead to me. Looks like one of the Pennsylvania strain fish though. Not your typical Manistee fish.


 
It does look like a mutt.


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

Atlantic


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

No its a steelhead, it had some pink when I caught it but it faded away when I took the pic.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jfish said:


> Is that water temp there high? That will kill any steel caught if it is.


I didn't check


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice stealhead!

N


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats! My exact first thought was that it had the look of a salmon. I wanted to see more of the tail but the photo does not show it all. Nice fish either way.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> Nice stealhead!
> 
> N


Thanks!!!


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

wannabapro said:


> Congrats! My exact first thought was that it had the look of a salmon. I wanted to see more of the tail but the photo does not show it all. Nice fish either way.


Thanks!!!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Huron steelie! I would agree that it looks a lot like a PA or WI fish rather than a Little M fish. We caught one that could have been it's twin last year through the ice at Bolles Harbor, same thing... not much fight in it.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

tsr770 said:


> Nice Huron steelie! I would agree that it looks a lot like a PA or WI fish rather than a Little M fish. We caught one that could have been it's twin last year through the ice at Bolles Harbor, same thing... not much fight in it.


Thanks!!!


----------



## ajabbar (Apr 9, 2012)

Were you using a fly right by the dam?


----------

